# 76705 VS 76775 for Renal US



## kmpete63 (Mar 13, 2009)

The only thing being evaluated is Kidney...would you use 76705 or 76775?
Can';t seem to make hads or tails out of which code to use since kidney is mentioned in both.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 13, 2009)

I would probably use 76775 since the kidney is more retroperitoneal then abdominal.  Just my thought.


----------



## luz.buenaventura (Mar 13, 2009)

*kidney ultrasound*

definitely use 76775


----------

